# Looking for a group in/around Austin, TX



## Dieter (Jul 13, 2006)

I recently moved to Austin and am seeking a new group. I'm 30,
married, soon-to-be-homeowner, have social skills, and bathe
regularly.

The group should not be munchkin, not (primarily) a hack-n-slash, nor
have rules-lawyering players or GMs.

I play/have played:

D&D 2nd,3rd editions
GURPS
Shadowrun
Savage Worlds
WEG/D20 Star Wars

Willing to GM a game, but would prefer to start as a player.


----------



## nocanes (Jul 14, 2006)

*Availability*

What nights/days are you free for a weekly game?


----------



## Jim Hague (Aug 29, 2006)

We've got a True20-based 7th Sea game that runs every other Friday starting in a couple of weeks, Dieter.  Drop a line to jamesroberthague@gmail.com if you're interested.


----------



## taliesin15 (Sep 3, 2006)

I've got a basic 1st lvl campaign pretty mapped out that I've run with a couple of groups, mostly 3.5 AD&D (a few 3.0 bits, with some house rule variants), that I'd like to start up with a new group. Its fairly high magic oriented, technology roughly "Dark Ages", and pretty much British in flavor (Celts, Brits, Saxons, Vikings with all their pantheons). Core trad races only. Good location in South Austin.


----------



## mikeut2k3 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Eberron Group Starting*

We have 4 players and 1 DM currently.  Looking to fill 1-2 more players in to start on Saturday Nights from 6pm to 10 or Midnight (depending on how everyone feels).  It is a serious group, no beer, but it relaxed and laid back.  We will be located near Duval/183 not far from Thor's Hammer (NW Austin).  Please email me at mikeut2k3@hotmail.com if interested as I will not be checking this thread too often.

Eberron Setting
3.5 Rules dnd


----------

